

Is there an Open Source state of mind in Montreal? - evanprodromou
http://montrealtechwatch.com/2011/02/21/is-there-an-open-source-state-of-mind-in-montreal/

======
evanprodromou
This is a follow-up to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2245765>

